# Cody and R's Journal



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

Entry #1:
Hello all! My name is Cody. Actually, my owner gave me some long fancy name...I think it's "Ritske McCue's Lakota", but I just like being called "Cody". "Hey, come get your grain!" works too. 
Anyway, I met my owner, R, when I was two months old. I was hanging out with my mom one day when the lady who took care of me came into the pasture. She had two stranges with her. One of the strangers, R, kept looking at me and saying stuff. I wasn't sure what her deal was, but she looked kind of interesting, so I went up to her and bumped her with my nose a little. R also seemed kind of interested in one of my playmates, Cambria, so I did all I could to take the attention away from her. Those girls always think the world revolves around them! 
Well, R kept coming out to visit me, and a few months later, she was my new owner. That was almost three years ago, and a lot has happened in that time. Most of it's been good. Some of it I'm not so sure about. Like the time that vet guy came out and gave me a shot. I got really woozy and fell asleep. When I woke up, boy did my hinder hurt! :shock: I heard someone say, "the size of walnuts", and "wouldn't have been a good breeder", but I didn't know what that meant. Well, I haven't had that experience again, so that's good.
I have to go now. R is saying something about how dirty I am and she has to brush me. She gave me a bath yesterday. Afterwards I rolled in my special dirt pit in the pasture. I don't think she liked that very much. See ya later!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww cute!! 
That's a very good story. I'm sure you're a cute horse, Cody!


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

*I turned 3 today!*

Entry #2:
Today was my birthday! R came out and fussed over me. It was really fun until she took me outside and made me stand in different poses for over half an hour! It was so BORING. There was all this yummy green grass, but she wouldn't let me eat it 'cause she said it would ruin the pictures she was taking
It was okay though, because when we went back in the barn I got extra treats  
I'm a little itchy today because I have these bumps all down one side of my neck and on my shoulder. I think it was a plant I ate or rubbed against. Ooohhh.....they itch!!! R says she'll bring something tomorrow to put on them so they won't bother me so much. Gotta go--my pasture buddies are having a party for me!
Bye!


----------

